

REBIN: Use any CLI app/script as a web service - insiya
http://www.intridea.com/blog/2013/2/27/rebin

======
ap22213
This could be useful. (Though, to be honest, it faintly reminds me of a suped-
up version of cgi-bin circa 1996 with a lot more dependencies.)

Anyone know if it can asynchronously handle long-running processes?

~~~
laumars
The thing is, you can still do all this in Apache now. CGI still exists (in
fact, it's the default way Perl's ran). So I'm really struggling to work out
why I'd install their tool over Apache.

And I don't mean this negatively, I really do want to know what separates this
product from existing webservers runing CGI, but there's no useful information
on their website what-so-ever.

If any of the Rebin devs are reading this, are you able to elaborate on this
tool a little more?

~~~
ANystrom
Hi, one of the developers here. Not all servers run CGI. Sure, while there are
wrappers that can do it, for example for nginx, it isn't pretty. The purpose
for REBIN is a clear and concise serving of executables without the overhead
of say Apache. I think the readme is rather verbose... Call me surprised :)

~~~
laumars
To be brutally honest, the readme didn't really sell the product. But then I
guess that's not the point of the readme. However none of your other
documentation (blog posts, Rebin product page, etc) explained what sets this
product apart either.

I think I get it's point now - though I can't pretend to be sure of that. I
can see that you're trying to do something a little different from CGI (which,
incidentally is available for node.js as well), I'm just not entirely sure
_how_ different you two are. I guess the proof of that may just be in using it
:)

Either way, it's good to see it up on github and I'm sure plenty people will
be grateful for your work.

~~~
ANystrom
Thanks for this! We have some plans that may indeed differentiate further from
CGI.

------
since1968
Yep, instances are asynchronous and can handle long running processes. As for
cg-bin circa 1996, I appreciate your long memory! But nothing was RESTful back
then. ;-)

~~~
dsl
Technically, everything was RESTful, we just didn't have a hipster name for
it.

~~~
ANystrom
:) ...

------
bsenftner
This looks very useful. However, looking at it on github, I see there is no
Windows version (yet). I am interested in this so I can access and run
Windows-only processes from a sane Linux environment within my server cluster.
Is there any interest or on going effort to extend Rebin to Windows?

~~~
since1968
It's open source, so have your way with it.

------
dsl
This is awesome. I'm going to start writing a scanner to find silly things
exposed on the internet using this.

~~~
ANystrom
Clearly you are being sarcastic... lol

------
BillBixby
Cool!

